# Can someone please help a Swede deal with this?



## DoktorVinter (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi. It's in the middle of the night and I'm up while everyone's asleep because my stomach won't calm down. I ate low-fat and low-sugar chips a couple of hours ago and they're making such a mess in my stomach right now. Also I had some soda (I should never drink soda, but I did, with alcohol) and that was bad. Very bad. Not as bad as eating 24 chocolate cupcakes a couple of months ago and sitting on the toilet for four hours straight. You see, I have a sugar addiction as well, and I have been binge eating and also I have had bulimia. So, my stomach is f*cked up and I feel all alone because Sweden doesn't give the same help and care as England and America when it comes to bowel issues. So. I'm asking. PLEASE... PLEASE help me. What should I eat? Does water help at all? Does training help? What diet should I begin? What medication should I take? Heeeeelp!!! I'm desperate and frustrated. I take Inolaxol right now, I should take it every day but I was afraid it would set off a worse diarrhea so I just take it when I "need to", like when I feel diarrhea coming. What medications can I take? That are available in Sweden, thank you..Now....I will visit the bathroom for the 8th time today. I'm hoping for answers!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Loperamide/Imodium should be your first choice.


----------



## DoktorVinter (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, I know, but Imodium doesn't work for me. It just makes my stomach more upset and instead I tend to overuse it which causes more pain plus constipation.


----------



## Teaangel (Jul 25, 2012)

DoktorVinter said:


> Hi. It's in the middle of the night and I'm up while everyone's asleep because my stomach won't calm down. I ate low-fat and low-sugar chips a couple of hours ago and they're making such a mess in my stomach right now. Also I had some soda (I should never drink soda, but I did, with alcohol) and that was bad. Very bad. Not as bad as eating 24 chocolate cupcakes a couple of months ago and sitting on the toilet for four hours straight. You see, I have a sugar addiction as well, and I have been binge eating and also I have had bulimia. So, my stomach is f*cked up and I feel all alone because Sweden doesn't give the same help and care as England and America when it comes to bowel issues. So. I'm asking. PLEASE... PLEASE help me. What should I eat? Does water help at all? Does training help? What diet should I begin? What medication should I take? Heeeeelp!!! I'm desperate and frustrated. I take Inolaxol right now, I should take it every day but I was afraid it would set off a worse diarrhea so I just take it when I "need to", like when I feel diarrhea coming. What medications can I take? That are available in Sweden, thank you..Now....I will visit the bathroom for the 8th time today. I'm hoping for answers!


----------



## Teaangel (Jul 25, 2012)

I felt so bad for you when I read your post - have you ever been given a prescription for Lomotil (Diphenoxylate and Atropine)? In the past I have had such severe and painful stomach cramping that I fainted from the pain. The only medication that ever helped was Lomotil. If you have never had it, you might ask a doctor about getting a prescription.


----------



## DoktorVinter (Jul 25, 2012)

No, I haven't tried that one. I have only tried Imodium and Inolaxol for these kind of issues. Hm, what does it do for the body?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

As far as dietary changes go, I think the first place to start is to eliminate dairy and gluten for 3-4 weeks and see what happens. The other diets are more restrictive (and hence more difficult to follow) but you might give them each a try as well. You should stick with each of them for about 2 months before making a decision if they have helped significantly or not. My experience with the diets is you have to stick with them 100%. Slight deviations don't work at all.One of the Diets is the low-Histamine diet:http://www.allergyuk.org/common-food-intolerances/histamine-intoleranceThe other is the low- FODMAP diet.http://www.healthhype.com/fodmap-diet-foods-to-avoid-in-ibs-bowel-disorders-with-bloating-and-gas.htmlhttp://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/072710p30.shtml


----------



## Teaangel (Jul 25, 2012)

DoktorVinter,Lomotil: Diphenoxylate blocks nerve signals to intestinal muscles. This relaxes the muscles, reducing the amount of activity. This slows the passage of food through the gut. More water is absorbed from the food residue and the fluidity of faeces and the frequency of bowel movements are reduced. Diphenoxylate also eases painful muscle contractions and prevents spasm in the bowel.I found this medication a life saver.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Unfortunatly Lomotil does not exist in Sweden. Neither does Lotronex. So the two most succesful meds except imodium for IBS does not exist here.Sucks big time. Probably some stupid safety issue. They should consider the amount of suicides from IBS also instead of bannign it becaus eit killed like one in a million of its users or whatever the problem was...Anyway I live in Sweden also. I found calcium carbonate halped me a little. I only take half the recommended those in the stickied thread. If I take to much it gets worse...I also take amino 2222 which seems to make imodium work over night. Without it I am always bad in the morning. Amino 222 can be ordered from http://www.gymgrossisten.com/1/sv/artiklar/amino-2222or much cheaper from Vitacost.com.I also take 2 imodiums each morning and 2 before each dinner.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Lancschic said:


> I'm sure your not the only person in sweden with it!! Also england don't give help this site has helped me... My doctor told me IBS is nothing just deal with it and take imodium that was the end of it??? I don't find that helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can get powdered l-glutamine in a body builder or health store try a spoonful a day in water, plus Florastor (saccharides bouliardii) which is common in Europe to healp with diarrhea. I find the combination of these really helps my diarrhea, I even just spent 4 weeks in Malaysia and Indonesia using these and had mostly good days.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, first get counseling. No matter what steps or medications I recommend it won't do a damn thing till you get a few things under control. First, Alchhohal is a poison, or a toxin if you will. It is quite common for it to to cause diahrea and or constipation.

Next lets address the bulimia. You can actually vomit up all the way to the the illeceal valve, the contents that is. So all those good enzymes, hormones, prehormones, and good bacteria that your liver, gallbladder and pancreas secrete are now gone. So you are in short telling your body not to produce those when you eat. This will cause severe cramping, bloating, nausea, and weight gain when you don't puke it up.

Next is the binge eating. So imagine a eight foot long garden hose with a nozzle at the end. That nozzle is your illeceal valve that empties in to your large intestine. So now try shoving 40 cupcakes down this hose. How much pressure is that? So you will have inflammed intestines, pushing air out because you probably didn't eat before hand, temporary over expanded intestines pushing on your other intestines causin motillity problems.

Now the sugar addiction. I will combine this with the soda. So corn syrup is a sugar molecule inside a sugar molecule. You burn the outside and guess what there is another one in there. So your body has to convert sugar to amino acids to power for energy wich is a easy but costly project because the more you intake, the more the pancreas has to secreet insulin. So lets say you had a cup cake and hour ago. It takes your itnestines four hours to digest something that is solid. Now two hours later you have a soda. So now that soda rushes down and hits the same area. They are not being digested seperately so you are getting an overdose of sugar now. If you don't quit I will just about gaurantee you get type II diabetes.

So lets get your body back on the right track to eliminate the diahrea. First eat whole grains with binding fiber and that should help the diahrea. No alchohal what so ever till you are healed as it will kill all the good bacteria. Eat only LEAN protein, you are from Sweden so fish is quite abundent. Eat plenty of vegetables but try to eat near the end of your meal or make sure they are cooked well so you don't digest excessive water. NO CAFFEINE. If you want something sweet then I know you have lingonberries and cloud berries. Get some lightly sweetened jams and but a LITTLE on a toaster biscuit or cracker.Either eat a SMALL meal, and by this I mean the size of the plam of your hand, every two hours. Or eat three moderate meals, the size of your hand spread, three times daily. Remember you need to balance your grain, dairy, protein, vegetable, and fruit. This will cause your small intestine to keep the substance longer and work harder to digest to get it back to normal.

So for the damage you have done so far I would like to suggest a simple exercise. Bend over, grab your ears with both hands, and pull till you hear a load pop. Cures anal carania every time.

Just kidding

Hope this helps and be well


----------

